
The real reason my startup was successful: Privilege - mark-ruwt
https://medium.com/tech-diversity-files/the-real-reason-my-startup-was-successful-privilege-3859b14f4560#.1dpyg83dj
======
k__
Most founders I know that are under 30 did it that way.

Parents were dentist, doctors, lawyers, teachers, etc.

The parents weren't "rich" but had enough spare money to feed and house their
kids, while the kids did their own company.

They didn't need to be profitable or grow or something. They just did what
they liked for a starvation wage in the first years and got a huge amount of
business contacts in the process.

------
LyalinDotCom
This is a great read

------
sauronlord
I see how this game is being played now.

Does it work the other way too?

The real reason my startup was a failure: Privilege

Oh no? That must be because you are a loser. Come on now. Is anyone else
getting tired of this "privilege" talk?

